# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلى الأناناس الكذاب من تحت دياتي ..

## صفآء الروح

*حلى الاناناس الكذاب من تحت دياتي*  
*صباح الخير...مساء**الخير* 


*كيفكم ان شاء الله* *بخير* 


*سويت الكم حلى من تحت دياتي* 



*بمناسبة الأسم الجديد* 

*وهو حلى الأناناس الكذاب* 


*يالله نبدأ* 


*................* 



*مقادير الطبقه* *الاولى**:* 


*1**كأس جوز هند* 
*1**كأس حليب* *بودره* 
*4* *بيضات*
*بياله* *ماء*
*نص بياله زيت*
*نص بياله* *سكر* 
*1**ملعقه بيكنج بودر* 




*.............................. ...* 


** 






*الطبقه* *الثانيه**:* 


*1* *علبه حليب مركز** (**نستله**)* 
*10* *حبات جبن* *كيري* 




 
*.......................* 





*الطبقه* *الثالثه**:* 


*بسكوت اولكر**بالسمسم* 
 




*.....................* 



*الطبقه* *الرابعه**:* 


*2* *ظرف كريمه كراميل* 
*1* *سفن* *آب* 
 
*.................* 




*الطريقه**:* 


*1_**نخلط الطبقه الاولى في* *الخلاط ونصبه في صينيه تيفال ثم تحطينها**بالفرن مع اشعال العين السفليه فقط ووضع الصينيه في الرف الأوسط من الفرن**.* 



** 


 

*نخليها الى ان تشقر اطرافها ونشيلها* 
 




*2_* *تخلطين الطبقه الثانيه* *في الخلاط ثم تصب على وجه الصينيه بعد مايتشقر اطرافه ورجعيها للفرن على العين* *العلويه وضعي الصينيه في الرف الأخير ها المره**.* 
 



 

 
*3**_**بعد ماتتماسك ومن دون ان تتحمر من فوق تخرجينها**وهي ساخنه صفي عليها البسكويت* 





 




*4_**اتركيها لين تبرد شوي* *والطبقه الرابعه اخلطيها على النار لين ماتغلي ثم ارفعيه عن النار* 
*ثم صبيها على وجه الصينيه**.*
 

  


*5_**ثم دخليها الثلاجه لين* *ماتبرد وتثبت طبقاتها ثم قطعيها بكاس او علبه البيكنج بودر اهم شي يكون على نفس* *الحجم**.*
 




*وصفيها في ورق بليسيه كبير** ..*
 
*وهذي اقرب*
 
*وهذي اقرب اكثر لعيونكم*
 



*وإن شاء الله تكون عجبتكم* 
*وبالهناء**والعافيه على قلوب الي اكلوها*
*لا تحرموني من ردودكم وآرائكم*
*لكم خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------

همس الصمت (05-02-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (05-02-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (05-02-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اولا .. اهلا وسهلا بصفاء* 
*ومبروك الاسم الجديد .. بالعافيه* 
*وبعد ...*
*ماشاء الله ع الحلى الحلووووو*
*الشكل مغري مرره ويشهي للاكل*
*تسلم دياااتش غناااتي* 
*وربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه*
*وعليهم بالعافيه اللي اكلووه*
*وماننحرم اطباقش الجديدة الحلووة*
*دمتي بسعااده*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

الله ...الله ياناس ..>>(  ) الرمز اللي أحطه بالمسن وعيونه مليانة براءة ..أحسه يناسب لأن الحلى حالم   :toung: 


ياعلي نهوووض...(صفوي  :amuse: ) صار نفسي فيييه بقوووة ..
هذا أمي وأختي بعد يسووه وأمووت عليييه بشكل ...

شكله طالع جناااان...تسلم أياديك حبيبتي...وعووااافي عليييكم يارب..



بصراحة عجبني مووت وتصويرك مرررة روووعة ماشاء الله :)

يعطيك العافية حبابة واليوم وكل يووم نشووف إبداعك ...
ومبروك ع الاسم الرووووعة ياغناتي انتي... يناسبك بقوووة ...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

اوه اوه
صفوي طابخة ومسوية لينا حلى
ويش هالحركات الحلوة
ويش هالزين و يش هالحلاة
بس تعالي صفيووة 
ماسمعتش مرة تقولي انش تسوي هالحلى
لو خايفة اطلبه منش لكن ماعليه
الشكل مرة حلو
عجبني ..
الله يسلم الديات يارب
على هيك طبق مشهي .
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

